# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: کوتاه کردن ckick

## sajad000

سلام می خوام این کد های زیر رو خیلی کم کنم ولی همون کار رو بکنه فک کنم باید از switch استفاده کنم ولی نمیتونم ممنون میشم جواب بدید

var shape1 = document.querySelector('.myshape-yellow');
shape1.addEventListener('click', myClick1);


function myClick1() {
var shapeColor1 = document.body.style;
    shapeColor1.background = "#F2C940";
}

var shape2 = document.querySelector('.myshape-blue');
shape2.addEventListener('click', myClick2);

function myClick2() {
var shapeColor2 = document.body.style;
    shapeColor2.background = "#1565C0";
}
var shape3 = document.querySelector('.myshape-green');
shape3.addEventListener('click', myClick3);

function myClick3() {
var shapeColor3 = document.body.style;
    shapeColor3.background = "#00C09D";
}
var shape4 = document.querySelector('.myshape-red');
shape4.addEventListener('click', myClick4);

function myClick4() {
var shapeColor4 = document.body.style;
    shapeColor4.background = "#DC3755";
}

----------

